# Is Chloramphenicol (Eye drop) safe on rabbit?



## vivibee (May 1, 2008)

Hello every one, rabbit has been sneezing a lot lately. It stopped 2 days ago after I cleaned his cage. But he started sneezing again last night. Since I'm in China and I still not acquaintanted to any rabbit savvy vet, I joined a local rabbit forum. Many memeber suggested me to use eye drop (or Chloramphenicol/chloromycetin). Just one drop on each nostril. 

I've never heard of this method. I should consult all of you first. Thank you!


----------



## ra7751 (May 1, 2008)

Chloramphenicol is a very effective drug against a wide variety of bacteria and is very safe when used properly. But....I don't think I would use the ocular drops in the nose. Would it be possible to get a nasal culture there? A culture is a culture no matter what the species...the only concern would be if the vet had a small enough swab. I would suspect that you are thinking upper respiratory infection. I rarely use antibiotics without a culture.I would rather have an infection confirmed in lieu of using an antibioticwithout proper cause. But if you use Chloramphenicol for a URI....it should be administered orally. It seems to be very effective against pasteurella...which is the most common bacteria causing a URI.

One side note about Chloramphenicol...there is a small risk of aserious side effect...not so much for the rabbit but for the humans handling this drug. While it is still used extensively in many third world countries since it is cheap andeffective, ithas fallen from favorwith western doctors due to the very small possibility of a condition known as aplastic anemia....aka bone marrow suppression. When I use this drug, I use gloves and properly wash off any of the drug that comes in contact with skin.

Another drug that is quite effective against pasteurella (assuming without a culture that is is a URI and caused by pasteurella) is zithromax.

Randy


----------



## vivibee (May 2, 2008)

Thank you Randy.
So how should I use zithromax on my bun bun?
He is eating well and acting fine. But his sneezes sounded a little more congested than last week, I don't know if I'm imagining it or not. 
I'm worried that if he keep wiping his nose every time he sneezes, it will cause skin infection under his nose. Is it possible?


----------



## ra7751 (May 4, 2008)

Zithromax is administered orally...but I have seen some info that an infusion version is now available. It has to be administered at a much higher dosage than is given to dogs.

Randy


----------

